# Gold Weight Removal



## KSanford828 (May 8, 2012)

I have a patient who originally had 67912 (correction of lagopthlamus, with implantation of upper eyelid load); the gold weight is protuding and the surgeon is going to now remove the gold weight and perform 67875. I'm unsure how to code the gold weight removal and was leaning towards 67938 (foreigh body removal) or the 67999 (unlisted code) since there isn't a code referencing the removal of the gold weight. Any suggestions?


----------



## juecke (May 10, 2012)

You will have to bill the gold weight removal using the unlisted code 67999 and attach a copy of the op report.  You cannot use 67938 because the gold weight was an implant and not a foreign body. It is also not appropriate to bill 20670 because that code deals orthopedic (e.g., wire, pin or rod) or Otolaryn/ maxillofacial fixation implants (e.g. arch bars).

John D. Uecke


----------



## KSanford828 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------

